# calming cookies - anyone tried them



## Horsekaren (18 September 2018)

I have come across these online and wondered if anyone has used them?
https://theequineedge.co.uk/products/calmer-cookies

Ingredients:

Soyflour, Molasses, Flax Meal, L-Tyrosine, Fenugreek, Himalayan Salt, Vitamin C, Vitamin E, Turmeric, N-Acetyl-L-Cysteine, Lecithin

What would be the calming ingredients above? would it be able to be combined if the horse is already on a daily calmer containing mag?  

I was toying with trying one for clipping.


----------



## shortstuff99 (18 September 2018)

The calming ingredient is mainly the L-Tyrosine which creates serotonin. I have used them and found they do take the edge off slightly but I find training and desensitising works more but these can help the first few outings etc.


----------



## Kaylum (18 September 2018)

my friend has used them and yes they take the edge off if its the noise the horse is nervous of try one of the ear bonnets that reduce sound.  Could use an electric toothbrush to help with the noise and the feel or there is an app you can get on your phone that sounds like a razor.


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 September 2018)

Or ear plugs do work my friend uses them to clip her horse and sometimes having a background noise like a radio can help as they are not just focusing on the clipper noise alone.


----------



## Sprat (18 September 2018)

I've picked a bag up for my mare who very much goes into herself while out at a new venue, I'm due to try one tonight so I'll let you know.

I'm a bit of a sceptic when it comes to this kind of thing as I've never experienced anything that's had a suitable effect, but my trainer raves about them and I've heard good reviews.

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Horsekaren (18 September 2018)

Sprat said:



			I've picked a bag up for my mare who very much goes into herself while out at a new venue, I'm due to try one tonight so I'll let you know.

I'm a bit of a sceptic when it comes to this kind of thing as I've never experienced anything that's had a suitable effect, but my trainer raves about them and I've heard good reviews.

I'll keep you posted!
		
Click to expand...

Ah great! fingers crossed for you! 

He wasn't too bad with clippers as i had a horseman ship trainer come out and teach me and he was scared for a few mins then stood like a darling for an hour. The next time he was clipped he was in a massive medical barn in a vets, blunt blades being used, the sound was incredible (not sure where they found these clippers) no patience at all, he was just charging around the barn in sheer fear running through equipment :'( their answer was to sedate, they did, he still charged around, it took about 4 lots of sedation so he has a bad experience to get over  
If id have known i would have removed the fur before i took him. 

we will get there


----------



## redapple (18 September 2018)

Also a bit cynical but I know Olivia Towers uses them on her vlogs and seems to use them a fair bit with the young ones. I was tempted to buy some for a horse i'm riding at the moment but never got around to it so would love to know if they work too!


----------



## q105 (18 September 2018)

Ive used them to great effect with my TB. We are desensitising at the same time, so this was a great complement during his first few outings, and after three outings over the summer, he and I were in fine fettle!


----------



## pootleperkin (8 May 2019)

shortstuff99 said:



			The calming ingredient is mainly the L-Tyrosine which creates serotonin. I have used them and found they do take the edge off slightly but I find training and desensitising works more but these can help the first few outings etc.
		
Click to expand...

The L tyrosine isn't a precursor to serotonin, but dopamine. In fact it seems it can inhibit serotonin production, so I'm a bit confused about the marketing of these products...


----------



## shortstuff99 (8 May 2019)

pootleperkin said:



			The L tyrosine isn't a precursor to serotonin, but dopamine. In fact it seems it can inhibit serotonin production, so I'm a bit confused about the marketing of these products...
		
Click to expand...

This is for humans but it says here it produces serotonin and dopamine https://www.hawkinspsychiatry.com/l-tyrosine-benefits-in-adhd-and-autism/


----------



## Rosietaz (8 May 2019)

Following this thread! I was going to pop on here and ask if anybody had tried? I have a yearling Iâ€™d like to show but at 15hh already, I donâ€™t want to get squished if he finds it all too much. Wanted to know f these would be suitable


----------



## Sprat (9 May 2019)

An update to my previous comment. Calming cookies did sweet FA.

Have since taken her out competing and to parties a lot, and made sure she was working hard and concentrating on me. Worked a treat.


----------



## Pinkvboots (9 May 2019)

Rosietaz said:



			Following this thread! I was going to pop on here and ask if anybody had tried? I have a yearling Iâ€™d like to show but at 15hh already, I donâ€™t want to get squished if he finds it all too much. Wanted to know f these would be suitable
		
Click to expand...

I gave a few horses over the years rescue remedy for a show it's good for human nerves as well, I have used oxyshot as well which I think definitely worked, those calming cookies have molasses that can hype some horses up.


----------



## Rosietaz (9 May 2019)

Pinkvboots said:



			I gave a few horses over the years rescue remedy for a show it's good for human nerves as well, I have used oxyshot as well which I think definitely worked, those calming cookies have molasses that can hype some horses up.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh thanks will deffo give it a try, been meaning to try it myself! Thereâ€™s a big hedge at a sponsored ride I go to yearly that I keep chickening out at. This year I WILL go haha


----------



## Surbie (9 May 2019)

Rosietaz said:



			Following this thread! I was going to pop on here and ask if anybody had tried? I have a yearling Iâ€™d like to show but at 15hh already, I donâ€™t want to get squished if he finds it all too much. Wanted to know f these would be suitable
		
Click to expand...

Someone I know uses them for her spooky, flighty dressage horse. From all the posts she puts up on FB they work for her.


----------



## Rosietaz (9 May 2019)

Surbie said:



			Someone I know uses them for her spooky, flighty dressage horse. From all the posts she puts up on FB they work for her.
		
Click to expand...

 Oo interesting! Thanks  wasnâ€™t sure if I could use them on a youngster and I donâ€™t really want to but I also like being alive ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Floxie (9 May 2019)

I don't like to rain on your parade if you're a fan, but for anyone considering it, Rescue Remedy is a homeopathic 'remedy'. If you believe in these, that's great! Otherwise please consider saving yourself some pennies - placebos might work on you, but can't work on a horse who doesn't appreciate the conceptual side of the effect 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bach_flower_remedies 

As for calming cookies, I've tried them on my spooky devil. The best description I can give is like others have said - it takes the edge off but it's not a magic bullet. I find the horse still reacts to the same things - but doesn't over-react. That's helpful enough for me, so I continue to stuff them in for competitions. For anything more exciting like hunting and fun rides, however, I don't bother - they (nor anything else I've tried) - even touch on it.


----------



## Rosietaz (9 May 2019)

Floxie said:



			I don't like to rain on your parade if you're a fan, but for anyone considering it, Rescue Remedy is a homeopathic 'remedy'. If you believe in these, that's great! Otherwise please consider saving yourself some pennies - placebos might work on you, but can't work on a horse who doesn't appreciate the conceptual side of the effect 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bach_flower_remedies

As for calming cookies, I've tried them on my spooky devil. The best description I can give is like others have said - it takes the edge off but it's not a magic bullet. I find the horse still reacts to the same things - but doesn't over-react. That's helpful enough for me, so I continue to stuff them in for competitions. For anything more exciting like hunting and fun rides, however, I don't bother - they (nor anything else I've tried) - even touch on it.
		
Click to expand...

 This is what Iâ€™m after, something just to take the edge off without dulling him out when I take him to his first shows. I donâ€™t want him overwhelmed so might give them a go


----------



## Lindylouanne (9 May 2019)

I used them earlier this year as I was starting to take DP out and about. Not sure if they worked but they certainly did wonders for my nerves and because I was calmer so was he. It also helped having nr2 pony with us as he is impeccably behaved in every situation other than on the hunting field ðŸ˜‚

In all seriousness I have found the more I take him out the better he is each time and that is without any type of calming cookie but there isn't any harm in trying them.


----------



## Pinkvboots (9 May 2019)

Rosietaz said:



			Ahh thanks will deffo give it a try, been meaning to try it myself! Thereâ€™s a big hedge at a sponsored ride I go to yearly that I keep chickening out at. This year I WILL go haha
		
Click to expand...

I used to show some real nutters years ago and used it then, it definitely made a difference on the horse and I feel calmer on it!


----------



## Hillpark (9 May 2019)

They did nothing for my sharp Welsh Cob. To be honest, I think they are rather in fashion, but I've reverted back to training and patience!


----------



## Hormonal Filly (9 May 2019)

Most of the people who post posts on social media about them being 'amazing' are either sponsored by the manufacture or were given them in return for putting a post up! 

I've seen one genuine post from someone who said they did make a difference.. but part of me thinks its a placebo affect and all crap. LOL


----------



## Bernster (9 May 2019)

They were recommended to me by someone who had used them on her mare and thought they worked.  They did seem to help my boy be less agitated and my OH thought his behaviour was better, but he then stopped eating them and I changed lorries so I spend more time with him on the lorry now, where he is much more chilled.  So who knows.  The last couple of times I've been out I have tied him up outside for short periods and he's been better too, without the CC, but will need to see if that's a long term thing or not.


----------



## C1airey (9 May 2019)

Have used them recently on new horse (a big gangly WB) to help take the edge off stressful situations. They definitely work on him and have been a great help. More than 1/4 of a cookie though, and itâ€™s like riding a seaside donkey.

ETA: I didnâ€™t get a free pack, and Iâ€™m not affiliated with them in any way!


----------



## Floxie (9 May 2019)

Aimeetess said:



			Most of the people who post posts on social media about them being 'amazing' are either sponsored by the manufacture or were given them in return for putting a post up!

I've seen one genuine post from someone who said they did make a difference.. but part of me thinks its a placebo affect and all crap. LOL
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sponsored (sadly) nor was I given any - I'm also pretty resigned to my hose being a spooky knob at competitions, so I don't imagine I'm changing my behaviour because I'm expecting something different - but they definitely dull the sharper edges! As I said above, for anything super exciting they don't do a thing (but then I don't expect a bucket of ketamine would make a difference at that point), but they do seem to sooth some of the unnecessary dramatics at smaller comps 

(they don't have near the same effects as *C1airey *sees, sadly - that would be a lot cheaper! But they do *something*)


----------



## Pinkvboots (9 May 2019)

I have Arabs and when I bought my last one he was quite unsettled it was winter and could be quite sharp, I put him on the global herbs TB calmer and it really did make a difference I only used it the first winter as he did chill right down come summer, but it might be worth a try it's not really expensive.


----------



## sjdress (9 May 2019)

Didnâ€™t work at all on my horse. Used them for loading and actually ended up having an accident with the horse going under the partition in panic so absolutely did not work at all!


----------



## Lpa (10 October 2020)

Horsekaren said:



			I have come across these online and wondered if anyone has used them?
https://theequineedge.co.uk/products/calmer-cookies

Ingredients:

Soyflour, Molasses, Flax Meal, L-Tyrosine, Fenugreek, Himalayan Salt, Vitamin C, Vitamin E, Turmeric, N-Acetyl-L-Cysteine, Lecithin

What would be the calming ingredients above? would it be able to be combined if the horse is already on a daily calmer containing mag? 

I was toying with trying one for clipping.
		
Click to expand...


I realise this is an old post but for others asking...I used them today after hearing wonderful reviews, my horse was more on his toes than usual and feel it had the opposite effect tbh, I think he felt too good lol . Going to try the powder as it doesn't have the molasses.


----------



## Gloi (10 October 2020)

I try all the pony's treats. Don't know about these but stud muffins are nice. 🤪


----------



## Muddywellies (10 October 2020)

I used them once before a dressage comp.   I fed them as per the instructions and my horse bogged off with me mid test  so I retired. Didn't use them again.


----------



## Rosietaz (10 October 2020)

Ok so I tried them, and they made a difference at home - he was listening more - but didn’t really do a heck of a lot out at a sponsored ride. I’ve got the calming powder to try


----------



## Pippity (10 October 2020)

The only time I tried them, my horse did a 180 at the sight of a pile of stones, bronced down the bridle path, and tanked when we turned towards home. She's normally the safest horse going, so I haven't risked trying again!


----------



## Cowpony (10 October 2020)

I've used them and they did take the edge off. However, I think the makers have changed the recipe. They smell different and my mare spits them out and refuses to eat them


----------



## Bonnie Allie (11 October 2020)

We received a warning from our vet on the ingredient L-Tyrosine.  We were told one on 10 horses will re-act in the opposite manner, making them sharper and spookier.

Didnt think much of it as it had always worked well for us when it was needed for horses being reschooled or heading off to a show for the first time.  

Then we had a horse in for re-schooling who was a bit of a mess through being very confused and anxious.  This was the horse sadly that reacted.  Very very spooky suddenly.


----------



## Kmurray (21 February 2021)

I recently received my delivery of calming cookies after seeing all the amazing reviews on fb. We gave one to the 2 ponies yesterday and it drove them crazy. One decided to take off for about 20 laps of the school.  Complete opposite effect to what I had expected. So disappointed.


----------

